# Workshop Matting



## Fidget (8 Nov 2019)

I can highly recommend 'Home Gym Tiles' from Homebase as workshop matting .
I have bought 4 of these tiles, 1m x 1m x 10mm for £30.00 total and they are excellent. Heavy duty, they don't move around and very comfortable underfoot. They don't appear on their website but I found them in the gardening section

HTH







Much better than the interlocking mats from Lidl which you can see above the new one in the photo.

No affiliation


----------



## TFrench (10 Nov 2019)

How are they when you roll something with castors over them?


----------



## Fidget (10 Nov 2019)

Very solid.

The are pretty dense rubber with a bevelled edge, I just tried it with that movable workbench in the background which has a fair weight on it at the moment and it didn't move or deform.

I'm going to get rid of the Lidl mat which by comparison is not good.


----------



## Jack (W) (17 Nov 2019)

Thanks for the rubber matting heads-up.

I phoned my two nearest Homebase stores to ask if they had the mat in stock, but neither recognised the description and asked for a product number or suchlike. If you can pass on anything like that I would be most grateful.
Jack


----------



## Fidget (18 Nov 2019)

Hi Jack,

Just went into my local Homebase and took these photos, hope they help


----------



## Jack (W) (18 Nov 2019)

Many thanks for going to that trouble, very much appreciated. I shall mount an expedition in search of the mats this afternoon.
Jack


----------

